# WIFI a zdrowie (100mW a 1W)

## soban_

Czy ktos z Was orientuje sie jaki jest wplyw fali wifi na zdrowie. Jak to sie ma do 100mW oraz 1000mW (ktore u nas nie sa legalne) - tutaj pojawia sie kolejne pytanie. Czy budujac siec gdzie sa trudne przeszkody typu drzewa, budynki mozna uzyskac legalizacje takiej duzej rozbudowanej sieci - ktora bedzie uzywac wzmacniaczy 1000mW? (Prosze tylko tutaj nie pisac, ze mozesz uzyc mniejszej mocy, a wystarczy zeby anteni sie widzialy) - bo chodzi mi o pytanie samo w sobie. No i jak sie ma to do zdrowia?

----------

## Crenshaw

wifi dziala w tym samym pasmie co mikrofalowki, wiec jesli zwiekszysz moc bedzie dzialac podobnie  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> wifi dziala w tym samym pasmie co mikrofalowki, wiec jesli zwiekszysz moc bedzie dzialac podobnie 

 

Czyli jest to szkodliwe, wiesz moze jaka odleglosc nalezy zachowac i czy jest to rakotworcze? Wiele osob porownuje fale do telefonicznych tyle ze ponoc rozmowa 15-minutowa przez komorke (kontakt ucho <-> telefon - przy glowie) jest bardziej szkodliwa niz rok w pokoju z 100mW WIFI, czy to prawda?

----------

## Garrappachc

Masz dowód na to, że wifi powoduje raka? Nie wierz w bzdury.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Masz dowód na to, że wifi powoduje raka? Nie wierz w bzdury.

 

Może i bzdury ale siedzenie cały dzień koło AP jakoś mi się nie uśmiecha.

----------

## bartmarian

kurcze... mam pozamiatane, w domu 5 kart 24/365 od ~7 lat (od kiedy się Planet 1950 pojawił w action),

do tego od pół roku zamiast stacjonarnych mam 3 lap z wifi... raka to mogę mieć:

- wątroby

- płuc

- krtani

- skóry

 :Wink: 

a swoją drogą, raka czego powinienem się spodziewać po wifi ?

----------

## Garrappachc

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *Garrappachc wrote:*   Masz dowód na to, że wifi powoduje raka? Nie wierz w bzdury. 
> 
> Może i bzdury ale siedzenie cały dzień koło AP jakoś mi się nie uśmiecha.

 

Ee, dlaczego? To całe komórkowe orakowienie to taka sama bujda jak z globalnym ociepleniem. Ja bym chętnie siedział koło AP przez cały wiek - przynajmniej sygnał bym miał na 100% ^^

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie, nie mial bys na 100%, jestem tego pewien.

----------

## soban_

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> a swoją drogą, raka czego powinienem się spodziewać po wifi ?

 

Hm, kazdy organ jest w rownym stopniu narazony to nie tak jak przy paleniu - ze pluca tylko i wylacznie. Wiec mysle (chociaz moge sie mylic) ze wszystko w jakims stopniu, ale nie mam na mysli tylko raka, jednak oslabienie ogolne organizmu. Bo jak okreslic np czy przy promieniowaniu mozna dostac raka, czy odrazu umrzec? Maria Skłodowska Curie - na co umarla? Na napromienowanie? Jest taka choroba? Mysle ze to podobnie jak ze z powodu staroscia, umiera sie na cos...a mowi sie ze starosci  :Smile: 

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

>  *lsdudi wrote:*    *Garrappachc wrote:*   Masz dowód na to, że wifi powoduje raka? Nie wierz w bzdury. 
> 
> Może i bzdury ale siedzenie cały dzień koło AP jakoś mi się nie uśmiecha. 
> 
> Ee, dlaczego? To całe komórkowe orakowienie to taka sama bujda jak z globalnym ociepleniem. Ja bym chętnie siedział koło AP przez cały wiek - przynajmniej sygnał bym miał na 100% ^^

 

Dobrze, a w mikrofalowce tez bys chcial caly dzien siedziec bo cieplej? Byc moze to sciema - dlatego chce wreszcie uslyszec odpowiedz czy rzeczywiscie jest to szkodliwe dla organizmu i jak z legalizacja tego powyzej 100mW.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie, nie mial bys na 100%, jestem tego pewien.

  Hm, z powodu predkosci fal?

----------

## SlashBeast

To jakis flash mob czy naprawde rozkminiacie podobienstwo fal z mikrofalowki do wifi?

----------

## soban_

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> wifi dziala w tym samym pasmie co mikrofalowki, wiec jesli zwiekszysz moc bedzie dzialac podobnie 

 

To nie ja napisalem. Jedna chce uslyszec prawde.  *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> flash mob

  ? - nie widze podobienstwa zadnego. Wiesz czym jest flash mob? Chyba nie do konca. http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_mob

----------

## SlashBeast

Nazwalem to flash mobem gdyz zbieracie sie tutaj i wprowadzacie jakas panike, a chyba sami nie dajecie wiary w porownanie wifi do mikrofalowki.

Soban, juz ktorys raz na forum widze, jak opowiadasz jakies przemagiczne urbanlegend. Przy paleniu poza rakiem pluc mozesz dostac raka krtani, raka ust i pewnie jeszcze jakiegos.

100% sygnalu nie bedziesz mial nawet jak postawisz laptopa na AP. Dlaczego? Nie wiem, bardzo mnie to wszystko jedno, sprawdzale nie raz i 100% nie uzyskasz.

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Przy paleniu poza rakiem pluc mozesz dostac raka krtani, raka ust i pewnie jeszcze jakiegos.
> 
> 

  Z tym sie zgodze, co do sieci moge podac ciekawostke ze kable lan (RJ-45) zaciskarka robione sa bardziej wydajne od lutowanych. Facet na sieciach komputerowych pare razy nam juz to powtarzal - i podkreslal ze 100% kabla nie da sie wykorzystac jesli chodzi o predkoc - max 80%. Wiec mysle ze moze byc podobnie z wifi, fizyczne ograniczenie dlatego nie uswiadczysz 100% dziwi mnie tylko ze mam routera linksysa ktory pokazuje 100% zasiegu (siec typu g). Paniki nie ma, chcialem po prostu sie dowiedziec czemu powyzej 100mW nie mozna legalnej sieci zbudowac, oraz jaki to ma wplyw na organizm jak widzisz nie tylko ja opowiadam:

http://forum.magazynyinternetowe.pl/index.php?showtopic=1740

http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/zdrowie-t217593.html

A zapytac sie chyba zawsze mozna?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Quality 100/100? Pewnie tak jak windowsowe wifi pokazuje, jak ma wiecej niz 80% to pokazuje zasieg na 100%.

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Quality 100/100? Pewnie tak jak windowsowe wifi pokazuje, jak ma wiecej niz 80% to pokazuje zasieg na 100%.

 

Tak dokladnie to z Windowsa jak i WICD.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nazwalem to flash mobem gdyz zbieracie sie tutaj i wprowadzacie jakas panike, a chyba sami nie dajecie wiary w porownanie wifi do mikrofalowki.
> 
> Soban, juz ktorys raz na forum widze, jak opowiadasz jakies przemagiczne urbanlegend. Przy paleniu poza rakiem pluc mozesz dostac raka krtani, raka ust i pewnie jeszcze jakiegos.
> 
> 100% sygnalu nie bedziesz mial nawet jak postawisz laptopa na AP. Dlaczego? Nie wiem, bardzo mnie to wszystko jedno, sprawdzale nie raz i 100% nie uzyskasz.

 

To akurat ja. I nie wprowadzam paniki jedynie stwierdzilem fakty:

1. 802.11g dziala na 2.4GHz (mniej wiecej, zalezy ktory kanal)

2. mikrofalowki dzialaja zwykle na 2.45GHz

wiec nadajnik 1000mW to jest 1W mikrofala  :Wink:   natomiast co do implikacji zdrowotnych to sie nie znam.

----------

## bartmarian

wyprowadzam się (?), wszędzie sieci: komórkowe BTS'y, sąsiad neostrada z wifi, najgorszy jest

zakład energetyczny - ten rozprowadził mi kable po całym domu i  promieniują 24/7/265/ilość lat które

mieszkał w cywilizacji, do tego promieniowanie słoneczne, itd  :Smile:  nie wiem jak Wam, ale mi najbardziej

szkodzi życie - nieuchronnie prowadzi do śmierci.

@soban_

Maria umarła na chorobę popromienną, swoją drogą, jak wypijesz za dużo wody (zwykłej h2o)

też można zejść, po prostu staraj się nie przebywać w otoczeniu setek/tysięcy włączonych access pointów,

i to powinno pomóc żyć i cieszyć się zdrowiem.

Aha, użycie 100mW i anteny o zysku 30dbi (i mniejszym) też nie jest legalne, w zasadzie standart N

też nie powinien być legalny, zajmujesz wiele kanałów jednocześnie (tryb turbo w naszym kraju też

nie jest legalny). Sporo mamy nielegalności.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Quality 100/100? Pewnie tak jak windowsowe wifi pokazuje, jak ma wiecej niz 80% to pokazuje zasieg na 100%.

 

na mikrotikach, przy dobrych antenach jest b.blisko 100 lub 100, ale nie na każdym linku (jaki mam),

jak sądzę wina wykonanych złącz, jakości pary anten, samej sztuki karty itd, łącze do atm mam na

standardzie N, antena pół wojskowej technologii (niestety 10-cio krotnie droższa od innych jakie używam)

i link jest idealny (na 560m), tzn musiałęm moc nadawania do minimum ograniczyć - przesterowanie.

spojżałem teraz 93/97 (jakość), wynegocjowane 140Mbps, czyli się da, ale nie za 100zł  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Rozmawialem ze znajomym, ktory ma jakies pojecie na ten temat i dowiedzialem sie tyle, ze...

Wnikalnosc mikrofal jest bardzo niska dlatego mikrofalowki sa male i maja siatki, do odbijania mikrofal. Przy wifi jest za duze rozproszenie sygnalu. Mozna pomyslec o nadajnikach telewizji naziemniej gdzie nadaj na GHz i maja moc liczona w watach jak nie wiecej.

Wiec, jezeli nie planujecie wykladac sobie domu siatkami do odbijania mikrofal i siedzec obok wielkiego nadajnika, nic wam nie bedzie.

----------

## soban_

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> wyprowadzam się (?), wszędzie sieci: komórkowe BTS'y, sąsiad neostrada z wifi, najgorszy jest
> 
> zakład energetyczny - ten rozprowadził mi kable po całym domu i  promieniują 24/7/265/ilość lat które
> 
> mieszkał w cywilizacji, do tego promieniowanie słoneczne, itd  nie wiem jak Wam, ale mi najbardziej
> ...

 

Takie pytanko, mozesz zdradzic cos na temat tej "wojskowej technologii" oraz podac tolerancyjne koszta? I jak to sie zachowuje z drzewami, budynkami i innymi przeszkodami typu duze jezioro http://www.soban.pl/plan.png bo zastanwiam sie zeby puscic sygnal z mojego domu (JA do punktu INT2) KA - to kaplica, KO to kosciol ktory jest widoczny z mojego domu. Jednak nie chce wchodzic w zadne uklady z ksiedzami. Dodam tylko ze po znajomosci firmy Nadlesnictwo Szczebra (gdzie TP sie balo odmowic) zalozylo mi internet. Nikt w okolicy tego nie moze dokonac, poniewaz odmawiaja im. Wiec chca abym udostepnial sygnalu po wifi z internetem. Jakis czas temu, nie mozna bylo rozdzielac neostrady - dalej to obowiazuje (nawet bez pobierania oplat - bo w zasadzie to grosze za nia place)? I powiedzcie nawet jesli sie nie da rozdzielic neo, to chcemy zbudowac duza siec wifi (jak z legalizacja jej?). Jak tego najekonomiczniej dokonac? Dlatego te moje pytania o zdrowie, zwlaszcza jak czlowiek sie naslucha tekstow ze sa to szkodliwe fale...bo po co mamy sobie zatruwac okolice.

A co do swiata w ktorych fale przeplywaja to owszem wieksze miasta, ale u nas (u mnie w rodzinnej okolicy) to nawet z telefonami jest problem. Dlatego chce dac innym dostep do internetu, bo co tutaj robic skoro nawet internetu nie ma - pic?  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Rozmawialem ze znajomym, ktory ma jakies pojecie na ten temat i dowiedzialem sie tyle, ze...
> 
> Wnikalnosc mikrofal jest bardzo niska dlatego mikrofalowki sa male i maja siatki, do odbijania mikrofal. Przy wifi jest za duze rozproszenie sygnalu. Mozna pomyslec o nadajnikach telewizji naziemniej gdzie nadaj na GHz i maja moc liczona w watach jak nie wiecej.
> 
> Wiec, jezeli nie planujecie wykladac sobie domu siatkami do odbijania mikrofal i siedzec obok wielkiego nadajnika, nic wam nie bedzie.

 

Ciekawe jak to się ma do farby „pochłaniającej” sygnał wifi — gdzieś o tym ostatnio czytałem, japończycy wymyślili ztcp. Jeżeli to „odbija” sygnał, to może jest szansa na zrobienie z siebie kotleta w odpowiednio małym pomieszczeniu z odpowiednio dużą ilością nadajników? (-;

----------

## soban_

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Rozmawialem ze znajomym, ktory ma jakies pojecie na ten temat i dowiedzialem sie tyle, ze...
> 
> Wnikalnosc mikrofal jest bardzo niska dlatego mikrofalowki sa male i maja siatki, do odbijania mikrofal. Przy wifi jest za duze rozproszenie sygnalu. Mozna pomyslec o nadajnikach telewizji naziemniej gdzie nadaj na GHz i maja moc liczona w watach jak nie wiecej.
> 
> Wiec, jezeli nie planujecie wykladac sobie domu siatkami do odbijania mikrofal i siedzec obok wielkiego nadajnika, nic wam nie bedzie. 
> ...

 

Tez o tym czytalem, to chyba to: http://bezpieczenstwo.idg.pl/news/350851/Farba.blokuje.sygnal.WiFi.html . Metoda wifi podgladania przez sciany tez jest dosyc ciekawa  :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

@soban

antena MARS izraelskiej firmy, dualna z obudową 1700 brutto (jak kupisz dwie dają rabat),

produkują dla wojska i cywilnie - 10 lat gwarancji, ale Tobie, skoro głusza, tego nie potrzeba,

zwykłe TetraAnt wystarczy (dość dobra jak na klasę cenową i się po roku nie rozklei),

jak to jest 1-2km, wystarczą o zysku 19dbi (umieść AP/mikrotik'a przy antenie w IP66

lub antena z pudłem zintegrowana) i masz działającą sieć, MT o tyle fajniejszy, że jeden

do 8 modułów radiowych może obsłużyć, średnio 3-4, więc jednym urządzeniem

odbierzesz roześlesz, podzielisz pasmo, autoryzujesz i podsłuchujesz (oops), nie ma

części mechanicznych, od 4 lat mam ponad 20szt, miałem dwa problemy: jeden przy

aktualizacji zapomniał konfiguracji, drugi - o dziwo - po zalaniu wodą przestał działać.

@lazy_bum

farba pochłaniająca wifi - odpowiednik koloru czarnego dla naszych oczu

odbijająca - a'la lustro

logiczniej imho produkować pochłaniającą farbę, niż wprowadzać w eter dodatkowy syf

z odbić.

----------

## soban_

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> @soban
> 
> antena MARS izraelskiej firmy, dualna z obudową 1700 brutto (jak kupisz dwie dają rabat),
> 
> produkują dla wojska i cywilnie - 10 lat gwarancji, ale Tobie, skoro głusza, tego nie potrzeba,
> ...

 

Dzieki, napewno wezme pod uwage. W zasadzie musze przyznac ze kupilem wzmacniacz 1W i testowalem, przebija sciany bez problemu w oddalonym budynku o ~100m tak ze nawet laptop ma zasieg. Na sieciach komputerowych jak pokazalem cwiczeniowcowi okolice to radzil wysoka wieze i zeby anteny sie widzialy. W tym jest dosyc duzy problem(poniewaz osoba INT2 jest w lekkim dolku, JA zas na gorze), dodal tez ze musze celowac lekko w gore poniewaz woda moze znieksztalcic fale - ktore lataja po elipsie.

----------

## bartmarian

Weź sobie też pod uwagę, że wzmocnienie mocy oznacza również wzmocnienie

szumów i dodatkowe zniekształcenia sygnału, dostępne karty na rynku o mocy

i 600mW są po to, żeby budować linki na kilkadziesiąt kilometrów, pompowanie

mocy w antenę nie jest złotym środkiem, w zasadzie wręcz przeciwnie,

linki na kilka/kilkanaście km ja bym wykonał na kartach 100-350mW, skracając

do minimum kabel łączący promiennik z kartą.

H-155 - ponad 50dbi (53?) tłumienia na 100m

H-1000 - o ile pamiętam - 24dbi tłumienia

CNT-400 - 21dbi - i jeśli już to ten bym wybierał, nadaje się na 2,4Ghz jak i 5-6Ghz

karta 100mW - 20dbi ; 200mW - 23dbi ; 350mW 25dbi

stosując długie kable łatwo pozbyć się sygnału, co trzeba później nadrobić anteną,

więc krótkie kabelki i nie duże anteny (i wiatr nie ma żagla), jeszcze jedno,

zazwyczaj im mniejszy zysk anteny tym większy kąt widzenia, co czasem pomaga

a czasem szkodzi, zależnie czy chcesz punkt-punkt i żeby nie "łapało syfu" czy też

chcesz pokryć jedną anteną jak największy obszar.

--EDIT--

złącza też skubią sygnał, jakieś 1,5dbi

----------

## soban_

Jak do tej pory na odleglosci 200m testowalismy z sasiadem (antena Yagi jakis 1m dlugosci z dlugim kablem na dachu [16m] - cos podobnego http://allegro.pl/item868862672_antena_yagi_18dbi_1m_wtyk_fvat_szybka_dostawa.html ) - u niego oraz u mnie panelowa tez dlugi kabel. Ma jakies 70%-80% zasiegu, jednak gdy u siebie odlacze wzmacniacz to sieci nie widzi. A tak to nawet u niego moge chodzic z laptopem przed domem i miec zasieg. Co do dlugich kabli przy antenach to oczywiscie ze jest strata i mam tego swiadomosc, jednak wzmacniacz chyba to rekompensuje. Zastanawiam sie tez jaki typ anten kierunowych jest najlepszy.

----------

## bartmarian

z ciekawości, sprawdz i napisz jakie masz prędkości transmisji ftp:

- upload

- download

- ww jednocześnie

----------

## Poe

na coś trzeba umrzeć. 

trochę abstrahując od tematu, cieszę się, że ktoś wspomniał o wielkiej, globalnej ściemie jakim jest globalne ocieplenie  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Taaa, globalne ocieplenie i ekolodzy, ktorzy chca dla SWOJEJ organizacji kase za to, ze ktos inny zanieczyszcza srodowisko. Fajny biznes swoja droga.

----------

## soban_

Z tym sie zgodze, jak byla slynna sprawa o doline rospudy to na okladkach gazet byl zubr - pochodze z tych regionow i nigdy nie widzialem zubra tam (tym bardziej ze moj ojciec jak i dziadek pracowali/pracuja w lesie wlasnie w tych terenach). Swoja droga Nadlesnictwo Augustow stwierdzilo ze nie nadaje sie teren do gospodarki lesnej (z powodu bagna) - wiec zbudowalo rezerwat. Moj dziadek byl przy zalozeniu tego rezerwatu. Na tym jeziorze co podalem w linku po prawej jest wysepka ktora sie zatapia znajduje sie na niej roslinka jedyna w europie, czemu nikt nie chce jej ratowac? Dlaczego ekolodzy nie zwracaja uwagi na to ze wybijanie ryb pradem przy polowie wegorza jest legalne?(narybek napewno nie ucierpi  :Wink: ) No ale swoja droga latwiej sie przywiazac do drzewa, niz do ryby - przynajmniej wiecej zaplaca, a potem wszyscy sie dziwia ze gospodarka rybna/wedkarstwo upada.

A tak juz bez OT orientujecie sie czy mozna zarejestrowac siec wifi powyzej 100mW?

----------

## bartmarian

raczej nie, i raczej byś i tak tego nie zrobił  :Wink: 

antena zewnętrzna też powoduje konflikt z przepisami...

----------

## soban_

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> antena zewnętrzna też powoduje konflikt z przepisami...

 

Dlaczego? Nawet jesli bede uzywac 100mW?

----------

## madman

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Facet na sieciach komputerowych pare razy nam juz to powtarzal - i podkreslal ze 100% kabla nie da sie wykorzystac jesli chodzi o predkoc - max 80%.

 

Dobrze, że mój stary dobry rtl8139 o tym nie wie i pozwala mi ściągać z prędkością 12MB/s.

----------

## soban_

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Facet na sieciach komputerowych pare razy nam juz to powtarzal - i podkreslal ze 100% kabla nie da sie wykorzystac jesli chodzi o predkoc - max 80%. 
> 
> Dobrze, że mój stary dobry rtl8139 o tym nie wie i pozwala mi ściągać z prędkością 12MB/s.

 

rtl8139 != kabel

----------

## madman

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *madman wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   Facet na sieciach komputerowych pare razy nam juz to powtarzal - i podkreslal ze 100% kabla nie da sie wykorzystac jesli chodzi o predkoc - max 80%. 
> 
> Dobrze, że mój stary dobry rtl8139 o tym nie wie i pozwala mi ściągać z prędkością 12MB/s. 
> 
> rtl8139 != kabel

 

Wysłów się po ludzku.

----------

## soban_

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *madman wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   Facet na sieciach komputerowych pare razy nam juz to powtarzal - i podkreslal ze 100% kabla nie da sie wykorzystac jesli chodzi o predkoc - max 80%. 
> 
> Dobrze, że mój stary dobry rtl8139 o tym nie wie i pozwala mi ściągać z prędkością 12MB/s. 
> 
> rtl8139 != kabel 
> ...

 

Nie widzisz roznicy pomiedzy karta sieciowa rtl8139, a kablem? I gdybys mial max predkosc po kablu to bys mial 12,5MB/s skoro np Windows pokazuje 100Mb/s, a nie 12MB/s.

----------

## madman

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *madman wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*    *madman wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   Facet na sieciach komputerowych pare razy nam juz to powtarzal - i podkreslal ze 100% kabla nie da sie wykorzystac jesli chodzi o predkoc - max 80%. 
> 
> Dobrze, że mój stary dobry rtl8139 o tym nie wie i pozwala mi ściągać z prędkością 12MB/s. 
> 
> rtl8139 != kabel 
> ...

 

Widzę. Ta karta posłużyła jako przykład karty stumegabitowej.

Wracając do tematu - twoje 80% po kablu jest mocno zaniżone.

----------

## soban_

No fakt - troche przesadzilem z tymi 80%, ale to zalezy naprawde od kabla - tak samo jak powtarzal ze kabel zaciskany jest szybszy od lutowanego.

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> No fakt - troche przesadzilem z tymi 80%, ale to zalezy naprawde od kabla - tak samo jak powtarzal ze kabel zaciskany jest szybszy od lutowanego.

 

bo cyna ma większy opór niż miedź poza tym muisz wiecej kabla rozsznurować dla lutowania

ale tak naprawdę nie ma to znaczenia pod względem prędkości przesyłu tylko do jakiej długości kabel spełnia standard

----------

## soban_

Mowil ze ma, facet ma duze doswiadczenia w okablowaniach. Pracowal miedzy innnymi na politechnice - wlasciwie to nikt nie potrafil odpowiedziec czemu tak jest ze kable zaciskane sa szybsze. W zasadzie powinno byc odwrotnie(jak na moj gust), jako ze on zna sie tez na elektronice to zaklada ze wbijane koncowki daja mniejszy opor od lutowanego kabla - ale to tylko jego teoria.

----------

## madman

Szkoda czytać pseudonaukowych fantazji. 

Opór większy o kilka miliomów ma powodować niższe przepływności?

Zastanów się co piszesz.

Wynika z tego, że kabel UTP kategorii 5 długości 0,5m powinien być dużo szybszy od takiego samego kabla długości 100m. 

Wzrost rezystancji spowodowany jego długością jest rzędy wielkości większy od tego spowodowanego technologią zamocowania wtyku.

----------

## soban_

Gdyby to byla fantazja to by o tym nic nie wspominal. Jesli masz duza siec skladajaca sie z kilku kilometrow kabli i wtyczek, to myslisz ze nie odczujesz czegos takiego? To tak samo jak napisal @SlashBeast ze 100% zasiegiem wifi. To nie jest mowa o Twojej jednej karcie sieciowej i o jednym kablu ktory daje Ci 12MB/s. A co do jakosci kabla to tez ma to znaczenie.

----------

## madman

O ile spradnie przepustowość po 100m kabla UTP kategorii 5? 

/nadal uważam, że pleciesz bzdury/

"Pan od sieci" Ci naopowiadał bajek. Pojęcia o elektronice nie masz, toś uwierzył.

----------

## soban_

 *madman wrote:*   

> O ile spradnie przepustowość po 100m kabla UTP kategorii 5? 
> 
> /nadal uważam, że pleciesz bzdury/
> 
> "Pan od sieci" Ci naopowiadał bajek. Pojęcia o elektronice nie masz, toś uwierzył.

 

Jak montujesz sieci powyzej 100m to zycze powodzenia  :Very Happy:  http://sieci.krysiak.info/sieci/3ethernet.htm

 *Quote:*   

> Reguły dla Fast Ethernetu (100Mbps)
> 
> Wszystkie segmenty miedziane (skrętkowe) muszą mieć długość mniejszą lub równą 100m.
> 
> Segmenty światłowodowe (half-duplex) muszą mieć długość mniejszą lub równą 412m.
> ...

 

----------

## madman

Napisałem 100m. Równe 100m.

Ale z doświadczenia wiem, że do 150m chodzi zazwyczaj bez problemu.

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak montujesz sieci powyzej 100m to zycze powodzenia  http://sieci.krysiak.info/sieci/3ethernet.htm
> 
> 

 

Czyli 100m działa bez problemu, a 101 już nie?

----------

## soban_

To zalezy od kabla, otoczenia i wielu czynnikow. Spadek nie bedzie napewno duzy, jednak przy kilku takich polaczeniach 100 metrowych mozesz juz zaczac to odczuwac. 101 metrow moze dzialac, ale juz nie musi tak samo jak 110 czy 105, to juz tolerancja.

----------

## madman

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> To zalezy od kabla, otoczenia i wielu czynnikow. Spadek nie bedzie napewno duzy, jednak przy kilku takich polaczeniach 100 metrowych mozesz juz zaczac to odczuwac.

 

Ile?. 

Interesuje mnie jaki dokładnie będzie spadek przepływności jeśli długość kabla będzie dokładnie 100m.

----------

## soban_

 *madman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ile?. 
> 
> Interesuje mnie jaki dokładnie będzie spadek przepływności jeśli długość kabla będzie dokładnie 100m.

 

Napisalem od czego zalezy, spadku nie przewiduje na takiej odleglosci jakiegos duzego.

----------

## madman

Nadal fantazjujesz.

Standard IEEE 802.3 mówi jednoznacznie - 100Mbps dla kabla długości 0-100m. Jeśli nie ma strat (spowodowanych zakłóceniami, nieprawidłowym zaciśnięciem czy lutowanie) to nie ma prawa wystąpić spadek przepływności.

----------

## soban_

 *madman wrote:*   

> Nadal fantazjujesz.
> 
> Standard IEEE 802.3 mówi jednoznacznie - 100Mbps dla kabla długości 0-100m. Jeśli nie ma strat (spowodowanych zakłóceniami, nieprawidłowym zaciśnięciem czy lutowanie) to nie ma prawa wystąpić spadek przepływności.

 

No nie wiem kto fantazjuje, to dlaczego masz 12MB/s? I powiedz ile powinienes miec?

----------

## madman

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *madman wrote:*   Nadal fantazjujesz.
> 
> Standard IEEE 802.3 mówi jednoznacznie - 100Mbps dla kabla długości 0-100m. Jeśli nie ma strat (spowodowanych zakłóceniami, nieprawidłowym zaciśnięciem czy lutowanie) to nie ma prawa wystąpić spadek przepływności. 
> 
> No nie wiem kto fantazjuje, to dlaczego masz 12Mb/s? I powiedz ile powinienes miec?

 

Napisałem 12MB/s. Więcej w mojej sieci nie wyciągam niezależnie od długości kabla. Pewnie jakbym ominął 3 switche które mam po drodze do routera, to by poszło nieco więcej  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *madman wrote:*   

> Napisałem 12MB/s. Więcej w mojej sieci nie wyciągam niezależnie od długości kabla. Pewnie jakbym ominął 3 switche które mam po drodze do routera, to by poszło nieco więcej 

 

Spytalem sie ile powinienes miec?

----------

## madman

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *madman wrote:*   Napisałem 12MB/s. Więcej w mojej sieci nie wyciągam niezależnie od długości kabla. Pewnie jakbym ominął 3 switche które mam po drodze do routera, to by poszło nieco więcej  
> 
> Spytalem sie ile powinienes miec?

 

Napiszę jak odpowiesz na moje pytanie, zadane wcześniej.

Ponieważ Twoja teoria to bajania ludowe, to i odpowiedzi na moje pytanie nie jesteś w stanie jednoznacznej udzielić.

----------

## soban_

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *madman wrote:*   Napisałem 12MB/s. Więcej w mojej sieci nie wyciągam niezależnie od długości kabla. Pewnie jakbym ominął 3 switche które mam po drodze do routera, to by poszło nieco więcej  
> 
> Spytalem sie ile powinienes miec? 
> 
> Napiszę jak odpowiesz na moje pytanie, zadane wcześniej.
> ...

 

Skad moge wiedziec jak w praktyce zachowa sie dany kabel, czy ja robie za przelicznik? Uwazam ze im dluzszy kabel, tym gorszy ale strata jest minimalna. Wieksza jest na laczeniach wszelkiego rodzaju, jednak oczywsicie moge sie mylic. Teraz Twoja kolej.

----------

## madman

Ty postawiłeś tezę, że będzie spadek przepływności, więc do Ciebie należy jej udowodnienie. 

A odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie - wg. standardu powinno być dokładnie 12,5MB/s.

----------

## soban_

No i wg Ciebie przez 3 switche masz spadek o 0,5MB/s?  :Wink: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> No i wg Ciebie przez 3 switche masz spadek o 0,5MB/s? 

 

Nie 

w 0.5MB/s lecą polecenia ftp'a i/lub informacje zwrotne połączenia oraz pakiety rozgloszeniowe.

Coś cię kiepsko wyuczł ten mastacha na temat tcp.

Edited

A jeszcze przesłanie "nadmiarowych" danych ze względu na enkapsulacje protokołu

----------

## soban_

@madman jak mozesz zrob screenshotow kilka, badz filmik na youtubie z jaka predkoscia "sciagasz". W srode sprobuje podwazyc jego teorie.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> w 0.5MB/s lecą polecenia ftp'a i/lub informacje zwrotne połączenia oraz pakiety rozgloszeniowe.
> 
> 

  az tyle?

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Coś cię kiepsko wyuczł ten mastacha na temat tcp.

  To nie mi oceniac, wiec byc moze - dobrze ze jest kto mnie poprawic  :Wink:  czyli po UDP nie powinien miec strat zadnych?

----------

## bartmarian

dajcie spokój, 100Mbps u mnie daje - "miernik gnome"  :Smile:  - 12,4 - 12,5 Mb/s

kabli mam kilkanaście km w sieci, raz pół metra raz 100 (czasem ciutek  :Wink:  więcej)

i przez lata się dowiedziałem, że działa jak kabel jest dobry, z chińczykami

można eksperymentować na krótkich dystansach.

Lutowanych nigdy nie miałem, ale czasem gdzieś tam skręcony "z palca"

w połowie się trafi bo trzeba było "coś na szybko" i też działa...

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  To nie mi oceniac, wiec byc moze - dobrze ze jest kto mnie poprawic  czyli po UDP nie powinien miec strat zadnych?

 

zapominasz się

nadal masz narzut broadcastów i enkapsulacje (nie wiem które nagłówki liczycie jako dane )

gdybyś miał idealne warunki bez gubienia pakietów to wtedy dobrnąłbyś do ~12,5

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dajcie spokój, 100Mbps u mnie daje - "miernik gnome"  - 12,4 - 12,5 Mb/s 
> 
> 

 

albo masz siec/miernik do pupy albo nie znasz się na jednostkach :]

----------

## soban_

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    To nie mi oceniac, wiec byc moze - dobrze ze jest kto mnie poprawic  czyli po UDP nie powinien miec strat zadnych? 
> 
> gdybyś miał idealne warunki bez gubienia pakietów to wtedy dobrnąłbyś do ~12,5
> 
> 

  Przeciez w UDP chodzi o to, aby nie wysylac ponownie zgubionych pakietow np przy przesylaniu na zywo filmu.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bartmarian wrote:*   
> 
> dajcie spokój, 100Mbps u mnie daje - "miernik gnome"  - 12,4 - 12,5 Mb/s 
> ...

 

Chodzilo o MB/s? http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mb mi sie tez zdarzyla literowka  :Wink: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Przeciez w UDP chodzi o to, aby nie wysylac ponownie zgubionych pakietow np przy przesylaniu na zywo filmu.

 

UDP nie zapewnia dostarczenia pakietu, reemisje zagubionych pakietów implementujesz na własną rękę, w protokole wyżej.

Więc już zależy od tego protokołu w jakich warunkach wyślesz żądanie.

Nie jestem ekspertem od sieci i nie wiem jak wygląda na udp ustalenie prędkości wysyłania więc tu też mogą występować straty ;]

BTW bartmarian podał ruch sumaryczny z całego interface'u gdzie mówimy o jednym połączeniu i w dodatku z jakiegoś gnomowskiego narzędzia  które zaokrągla  :Wink: .

----------

## soban_

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> BTW bartmarian podał ruch sumaryczny z całego interface'u gdzie mówimy o jednym połączeniu i w dodatku z jakiegoś gnomowskiego narzędzia  które zaokrągla .

 

No tak, to sie czesto zdarza - z tym zaokraglaniem.

----------

